

Are we Python yet? - chilts
https://rfk.id.au/blog/entry/are-we-python-yet/

======
jjangsangy
What is this ungodly mess of compiler voodoo and software witchcraft. Reading
through this post is going make me lose sleep knowing people have done the
unbelievably unthinkable things to a the lovable reference language.

You guys are not Python, you guys are my heroes.

